
Show HN: DeepSense – Know people better through AI-built profiles - karsuroju
https://frrole.ai/deepsense-app
======
readhn
I got this for Donald Trump, interesting:

" Personality Donald j. trump is a rather confident and stable person and
usually keeps his emotions under check. not easily fazed by any situation, he
is usually dependable under. He is a relatively positive individual and likes
being around other people. He has a good social circle and can be assertive
when needed. He is emotional and judgmental. He is likely to be compassionate,
cooperative, even tempered and helpful and is sometimes taken advantage of
because of his trusting nature."

~~~
saycheese
Following is based on using his Twitter profile as an identifier:

"Donald J. Trump is a spontaneous individual and takes life as it comes. he
generally dislikes coloring within the lines and does not stress over the
little things but sometimes struggles with procrastination. He is a very
dynamic individual who is easily excitable and sensitive. Passionate and
impulsive, he wears his emotions on his sleeve. He is slightly emotional and
judgmental. He is competitive and challenging as well as frank and believes in
speaking his mind. He is a usually thoughtful individual who likes his space.
He is extremely positive and optimistic."

SOURCE: [https://frrole.ai/deepsense-
app/realDonaldTrump](https://frrole.ai/deepsense-app/realDonaldTrump)

~~~
daveguy
I wonder if it filters out retweets in the analysis. Would be interesting to
see the differential. Also the differential for media included (video and
photos of thank you messages) vs the direct raw 6am-10am messages.

~~~
kalkat
yes it does. More about filters in the api docs here:
[http://api.frrole.com/v4/docs/user-
profile](http://api.frrole.com/v4/docs/user-profile)

(warning: docs not fully updated yet. usual development to documentation
lag:))

------
ryantbrown
This is actually a really hard problem to solve. At my company we have been
working with several social data enrichment providers and even the "best" have
a pretty high degree of error.

For what it's worth we just typed in a few "lesser-known" emails/twitter
handles and it picked up relevant and accurate data.

I'm going to signup for an API key and fill out the contact form so we can
talk to you guys. Is there any plan to support Instagram handles? Twitter
seems to be the network of choice among services like these but I would argue
Instagram data is much more valuable, especially when it comes to influencer
marketing.

~~~
kalkat
Thanks Ryan, this is not fully baked yet but def. not half-baked either. It
will do what it is supposed to do.

Instagram is coming, and linkedin too. Soon, very!

~~~
allenleein
Totally agree with Ryan, I signed up API email right away too. This is
something dope @kalkat,great work!

~~~
kalkat
thanks mate!

------
peteretep
From the profiles I've put in, I'm yet to see a single insightful response.

~~~
karsuroju
Thanks for trying DeepSense.

Are you not seeing any data for the profiles you've inputted? Or you didn't
find the data useful?

Cheers!

~~~
peteretep
I'm seeing general social media links, but very little content other than
that. Almost no personality data for anyone I tried. If I put in a reasonably
well-known HN user, thomas@sockpuppet.org, I am struggling to see any insight
at all being returned.

~~~
kalkat
it relies on twitter data a good bit for personality insights Peter, so people
you tried are not twitter users perhaps?

try a couple of random twitter users, don't have to be popular, if you just
want to get a sense.

------
vtange
We people are funny; We're spend so much time and effort these days making
things that help us know things about others without actually talking to them.

~~~
quickthrower2
Not a bad idea for marketing though.

------
arikr
If this is interesting to you, I suspect you'll find
[https://www.crystalknows.com/](https://www.crystalknows.com/) even more
interesting. (No association with the company whatsoever, just a happy user)

------
itchyjunk
I looked at kimkardashian which was already in the `recently analyzed by you`.
It has a nice collection of information collected from a variety of social
medias seems like.

Not sure what it is though, the overall idea doesn't sit well with me. I have
very little social media presence (doesn't find me) and idk how niche profiles
will be classified. (i might play around with it after my class). I'd like to
know what are the pros of using stuff like this outside of research and
academia. Is `AI` really at a state for corporations who don't understand the
workings of these stuff to use the data provided by it to make real world
choices?

~~~
kalkat
The idea is to use "public" social data to build a secondary layer of
intelligence that software products can use to personalize / be more consumer
aware (primary layer is their captive data based intelligence).

We think that software has been more about automation of workflows so far, its
time it started becoming intelligent.

P.S. replying, as i am the product owner for this:)

------
m00dy
[https://frrole.ai/deepsense-app/realDonaldTrump](https://frrole.ai/deepsense-
app/realDonaldTrump) Hilarious :)

~~~
kakarot
The only insight I felt was interesting or useful was the chart of his
interaction frequency / sentiment with other accounts. That was neat to see.
Dude really hates The New York Times!

~~~
karsuroju
He does. And CNN too.

------
amelius
From the responses here, it seems that astrology provides more useful
insights.

~~~
V-2
Especially given the use of generic, meaningless phrases such as _" is
sometimes taken advantage of because of his trusting nature"_. Generated
profile can even be self-contradictory (I posted mine in another comment - it
said both that I'm _" extremely negative and pessimistic"_ as well as _" a
generally positive individual"_). Someone is jumping the AI bandwagon...

------
V-2
Based on my Twitter account, I learned that I'm "extremely negative and
pessimistic", while "a generally positive individual". I'm also "even
tempered" even though "emotional and judgmental".

(Full generated profile below) "[my Twitter user name] is quite compassionate,
cooperative, even tempered and helpful and is sometimes taken advantage of
because of his trusting nature. He is extremely negative and pessimistic. He
is emotional and judgmental. He is a generally positive individual and likes
being around other people. He has a good social circle and can be assertive
when needed."

------
arekkas
So this is a bit of sentiment analysis coupled with analyzing direct
relationships in the social network and looking for influencers? What
usefulness do I get out of this and why should I ultimatively pay money for
this?

~~~
kalkat
yup just a bit of sentiment analysis, mood analysis, personality analysis,
predicting how you would behave as an employee, as as an irate customer,
determining your demographics, your social influence. Just those few bits:)

You should use this if you are a product manager whose product needs to know
more attributes of its users. You can drop me a line at <username> AT frrole
DOT com and i would be happy to walk you through the details.

------
asdffdsa321
As if we didn't already have enough tools to judge & categorize people based
on cursory, inconclusive, and superficial information.

------
alex_g
Put in my twitter handle and it told me I'm 26 (5 years off) and enjoy Ashton
Kutcher (I follow him and like some of his tweets because they're about
interesting startups)

It did provide links to my YouTube channel and Flickr profile that I had
forgotten about which is sorta neat.

All of the other metrics were left blank.

~~~
kalkat
Some things will be off Alex, a lot of it is algorithmic construction. Try it
now, sometimes it takes more than a few seconds for the full profile to be
constructed (if there is a queue etc)

~~~
Cozumel
>Try it now

Did you just update his profile there manually? :p

~~~
kalkat
Ha. Funny. But obv. no:) Maybe try a few that you don't share here..

------
thinkr42
Is this sort of analysis technically allowed by Twitter's ToS and Privacy
Policy? Don't get me wrong, what you post on social media is public and that's
that, but I know there are sometimes interesting rules around this sort of
analysis.

~~~
kalkat
"this sort of analysis" is a bit wide ranging, so can't comment, because some
'such' analysis might not sit pretty with twitter. But "this" is in line with
policies, we in fact work with twitter and twitter is aware of this
application.

This in fact has the potential to make twitter data useful for a new kind of
user (product manager at a software product), so has the potential of making
twitter useful for a sort of new segment of users.

------
snerbles
I couldn't find a privacy policy or terms of service anywhere on their site.

~~~
kalkat
This is a demo app. But yes, we should. point taken. thx.

------
forkLding
Reminds me of this which was on show HN as well:
[https://www.crystalknows.com/](https://www.crystalknows.com/)

------
megamindbrian
I am dazzled by the complete lack of any information.

~~~
kalkat
you would be surprised that people have managed to work with a lot less ;-)

------
xaedes
What is with this user activity plot?

[http://imgur.com/a/3dgCp](http://imgur.com/a/3dgCp)

~~~
anshumanbaruah1
It's the volume of the user's posts on social media over the months.

~~~
xaedes
But why is it plotted with this arc bars. That is more than weird, isn't it?

------
sjg007
You may need to watch out for the fair credit reporting act in generated these
profiles.

